

Ask HN: DEFCON? - swolchok

Are you going to DEFCON? (http://www.defcon.org/) Have you been before and decided it wasn't worthwhile? I'm curious what "good hackers" think about it.
======
araneae
I am not a "good hacker" but I know a few, and they say it's filled with
wannabes.

------
aaroneous
Went a few times - last one I went to was probably ~2001. It's a fun party in
Vegas with some bright//interesting people.

No clue if//how it has changed.

